# A Lot of Value for the Money



## rubber_ducky (Dec 30, 2015)

Great review. And timely as I'm looking for a full sized router to mount in a table. I too have the compact dewalt that you have. It seems that more and more manufacturers are incorporating above table adjustability into their routers (some Bosch and ridgid models have it). Which I'm very happy about as I don't want to have to buy both a router and a lift right from the get-go. Will check out this craftsman unit.


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

It sort of looks like a Bosch 1617, I wonder…


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I had a similar craftsman, I really liked it, especially the led lights. But after a couple years of use the plunge stopped being smooth. I cleaned it out a few times which made it better but eventually it just wouldn't plunge, think maybe one of the columns warped.


----------



## TheWoodRaccoon (Nov 9, 2015)

I have this exact same set, and i like it! Certainly a great deal for the money. The LED lights on mine don't work very well though. Only thing that scares me is the long toggle switch for the power, it seems like it can be easily snagged or bumped.


----------



## Tim812 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the review. Looks like excellent value for money! I could be wrong, but I don't think there is another 2Hp router for under $100.


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a 20+ year old craftsman router that was my grandfathers. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it's still running strong, long after he stopped working.


----------



## simmo (Nov 23, 2008)

This looks in essence identical to the Draper expert on sale here in the UK,I bought one recently,it is excellent value,the fixed base mounts easily into a router table,examination of the base will show a hole directly above the height adjuster,thru which a 5mm Allen key fits so it is an easy matter to drill the table for above table adjustment,1 turn =approx 3 mm lift so an incremented disc and a line incised on the router table will give the user micro adjustment.
I have other routers of better ,sic more expensive pedigree but this matches them for functionality,longevity remains to be seen.
Cost in the UK was about £130, we don't get tools as cheap here as in the US.
Regards
Chris


----------



## Henndoe (Oct 22, 2012)

I have this router and the rockler lift I absolutely love it for the money great price for all the options it comes with. I use it with real big raised panel bits and it has plenty of power and I can turn the rpm up or down as needed.


----------



## jspencer99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if this router will work with a Bosch RA1054 edge guide. As a second option can anyone provide the distance between the edge guide holes (center to center) on this router? Lastly, what is the diameter of the edge guide rods on this router.

I have seen a number of these for sale for less than $100 and am thinking of building a dedicated mortising jig with this router. I can't justify an expensive router for a dedicated mortise jig 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Joel Spencer


----------



## jspencer99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Never mind on replying to my questions. I found a good deal on a Bosch 1617evs for the same price as the Sears item.


----------

